# menüpunkte ändern, wenn man drüber fährt



## Checkervara (3. Dez 2004)

hey leute, ich hab ma ne frage und zwar, habt ihr en code, sodass die menüpunkte sich ändern,w enn man mit der maus drüberfährt, so wie hier http://www.2ill.de/start.htm .... danke im vorraus....


mfg


Checkervara


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Dez 2004)

Du kannst Dir doch den HTML-Code der Seite anschauen.
Und dies hier ist ein Java-Forum, Topic ist hier eben nicht JavaScript.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

*verschoben*


----------



## Student (4. Dez 2004)

so einen effekt mit einem JavaScript-rollover zu machen ist absoluter quatsch.

wozu gibt es denn CSS (Cascading Style Sheets)? die existieren ja nicht nur so zum schein. :roll:

ein beispiel gefällig? ;-)


```
<html>
<head>

<style type="text/css"><!--

#topNav {
    margin: 0px;
    padding: 0px 0px 5px 0px;
    list-style: none;
    height: 28px;
    width: 100%;
    border-left: 1px solid #FFFFFF;
}

#topNav li {
    float: left;
    height: 28px;
    border-right: 1px solid #FFFFFF;
}

#topNav li a {
    font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    font-size: 12px;
    font-weight: bold;
    line-height: 28px;
    background-color: #95BFEA;
    color: #F9F5F0;
    text-align: center;
    height: 28px;
    display: block;
    text-decoration: none;
}

#topNav li a:hover {
    background-color: #ADCEEF
}


//--></style>

</head>
<body>
		
<ul id="topNav">
		
 <li style="width: 99px;">[url="#"]Seite 1[/url]
 <li style="width: 99px;">[url="#"]Seite 2[/url]

[/list]

</body>
</html>
```

eventuell sind einige CSS-angaben unnötig oder doppelt. ich hab das aus einen alten projekt rauskopiert.
der beispieleffekt sollte aber gegeben sein.

ausführliche informationen zu CSS findet man hier:
:arrow: http://css4you.de

grüße ben.


----------

